# Lelit Elizabeth and Eureka



## simplyme (Jan 2, 2020)

Set up this morning, definitely a step up from the Classic that sat there previously. Very happy with the setup at present, should keep upgradeitus away for a while anyway.....

Looking to get an Osmio to add to it on payday too.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Cracking set up! Looks really great.

That DR Congo from Neighbourhood is great by the way. Really smooth, relatively low acidity raisiny espresso. Almost finished mine!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very clinical 😎 ...well done.


----------

